# Mossberg 935 pattern



## Dehunt (Mar 29, 2011)

Just curious of the choke and shell combos that 935 users are shooting and how well it patterns? Thanks


----------



## turkeyslaya (Mar 29, 2011)

22" barrel, Gobblin Thunder .675, and Winchester Xtended Range 3.5 #6. Patterns pretty well; should be dead bird out to 45-50 yds. Still not getting the 10" circle/40 yd results that some folks on here are posting though.


----------



## Toddmann (Mar 29, 2011)

26" Barrel .680 kicks gobblin thunder 3.5 #6 hevi-13. Just got some #7 hevi-13 today. It throws a really uniform pattern and I have taken birds beyond 50yds with this set-up.


----------



## Dehunt (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for posting....Didnt think you could shoot hevi-13 through gobblin thunder choke tube? I have a comp-n-choke and they said no to the hevi-13....Thanks


----------



## tankeryanker (Mar 30, 2011)

They say not too shoot it through a gobbling thunder however theres many people on this board that have done it without a problem.  I got the truglo strut stopper .670, and have shot hevi mag blends, # 6, and #7 and all shot well.  However I'll agree with the previous post, the 7's throw a very uniform and even pattern.  However all would have no problem within 40 yds.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Apr 10, 2011)

Got my first bird of the season with my 935 this morning.
Lot of fun, set up on gobbling birds in planted pine stand with tall broomsedge. Lot of cover for the turkey and me
I could have shot the second and it turns out bigger one but the gun jammed. Breech was open and it do not load the second shell. Any of you 935 owners every had this happen? Shooting Hevi # 6's. Have not shot a ton out of this gun even though it's my 4th bird with it. Too cheap I quess. Any suggestions on what it could be? Thanks for any input.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Apr 10, 2011)

Should've added they are 2  1/4 oz.
Thanks again.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Apr 10, 2011)

Twiggbuster said:


> Got my first bird of the season with my 935 this morning.
> Lot of fun, set up on gobbling birds in planted pine stand with tall broomsedge. Lot of cover for the turkey and me
> I could have shot the second and it turns out bigger one but the gun jammed. Breech was open and it do not load the second shell. Any of you 935 owners every had this happen? Shooting Hevi # 6's. Have not shot a ton out of this gun even though it's my 4th bird with it. Too cheap I quess. Any suggestions on what it could be? Thanks for any input.



Clean your gun really good, auto's 935 I know some guys that shoot them and if the gun needs cleaning they have problem. speacily when using liter loads, Like 2 3/4 and 3in.
You need to clean the action and gas ports.
Good luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Apr 10, 2011)

Dehunt said:


> Just curious of the choke and shell combos that 935 users are shooting and how well it patterns? Thanks


Try some winchester Surpems # 6, 3 1/2 using that choke and at 50yds you will have 21 pellets in the neck of the turkey target. Hevi shot sometimes doesnt pattern has good has reg lead shot. try a mad choke for heavy shot, they make a choke just for heavy shot.
Good luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## Twiggbuster (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks Larry. Hope I,m not hijacking a thread but I may be. Sorry, I need to learn some etiquette.
Anyway I punched up 935 and this was the most recent.
Not real dirty but it touches the ground at lot in turkey season and probalbly doesnt take much.
I will go back to winchesters. They always pattern better but Hevi's are the rage and it will smacking down. Thanks again. I do like the gun.


----------



## MERCing (Apr 10, 2011)

I've experimented a lot with my 935 and the best combo I have came up with so far is a Carlson's non ported in .675, using Hevi-Shot # 5's.

Mine shoots  3 1/2 # 5's better than # 6's.

This is just a representative pattern at 42 yds. Some are a little tighter and some a little looser but this is the average for mine.


----------



## goblr77 (Apr 10, 2011)

The 935 should like the same choke and loads as the 835. The top chokes, in no particular order, are a .676 Star Dot, .675 Indian Creek, .670 Pure Gold, and .670 Truglo SSX. Sumtoy makes a good choke as well and will be glad to help you out I'm sure. If you want to wring out this rig go with Hevi-13 2.25oz #7's. I run them in an 835 with awesome results. I also run them in a Beretta Xtrema and never had a problem with them cycling. Try "deep cleaning" the barrel and chamber and spray out the receiver with some Gun Scrubber if you don't want to disassemble it.

http://allaboutshooting.com/article_info.php?articles_id=282

http://sport.birchwoodcasey.com/Mai...roductID=b11b242f-f98b-47e3-af38-837ff4339af2


----------



## PAUL J (Apr 10, 2011)

There may not be anything wrong with your gun, i had a 935 that would always hang up on the second shell, the way you load the gun makes the difference, if you load the magazine, and then try to chamber a round with the bolt, it screws up the whole process, the carrier, or follower, is now above the rim of the next shell, holding an open bolt. You must first, pull the bolt back, hand-feed a shell into the chamber, press the release button, which will lock the slide forward in the firing position, then load your second and third shell in the magazine tube, i know it sounds like a crock, but it is written this way in the owners manual of the 935, as far as chokes, indian creek .675 or a rhino .680 for 3.5 loads.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Apr 11, 2011)

Paul, thanks for the advice. I load in the chamber first as you say then load the mag. I went back and looked at the manual and you are correct- that's what it says. I will take it apart as it says and clean it good and try 3.5 and 3's in various loads and see what it does. I like it but can,t stand what it did- cost me a bird. I will give another shot.


----------



## ranchf250 (Apr 11, 2011)

*935*

My son and I have been shooting 935's for years and have had great results by keeping them clean.. 26" barrell is shooting a Kicks gobbling thunder .670 and the 22" barrell is shooting a Rhino .680.. shooting Nitro's 4x5x7 hevishot and 2x5x7 hevishot with outstanding performance. The 2x5x7's are 2 7/16 oz. shot.. Better hold gun tight.. Have taken 4 birds at 60 to 65 yd range. Rhino makes a wire brush for their specific chokes. Good Luck.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Apr 12, 2011)

Mine use to jam when shooting the 3.5 shell but i started leaving the last shell laying in the magazine, i also shoot a gobblin thunder .670 with winchester #4 2.25oz and its deadly out to 60 yards


----------



## dmc308 (May 11, 2011)

670 GT , Win ER #6.


----------



## WFL (May 12, 2011)

With the HV-13 7's and a 670 to 675 choke you should see around 300 in a 10 inch circle at 40 yards.


----------

